# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Aluminium Sash window repairs

## casper

Hi All 
I want to repair a few Aluminium sash windows and cant fathom how they come apart. 
The windows are plain Aluminium and are about 35 yrs old. 
Instead of having a counter weight they have a coil spring which appears to have a twisted shaft that runs thru the spring and then the whole thing is encased in a white plastic tube and placed between the moving part of the window and fixed side of the window. 
I need to replace 2 or 3 of these assembleys as the tube or spring is broken. 
I can not work out how the moving part or the window will come out as it is completely captured by the side frames and appear to have been inserted from the top prior to fixing in the wall. 
I thought about taking the window out but I cannot work out how the window is held in position as no screws are visible inside or out. the walls are brick vaneer. 
Can anybody shed some light as I want to get this done soon as I am having the outside renedered in a few Weeks? 
Also can any body advise where I might get some spares?  
Thanks

----------


## SilentButDeadly

Casper 
The broken thing is called a _spiral balance_.  They are still available from Whitco http://www.whitco.com.au/products/pr...&categoryID=65 and Gainsborough but you'll need to order them through your local window place or from a Lincoln Sentry office. 
You need to remove the entire balance from the window itself - in itself it is not serviceable. 
The tube top should be screwed into the frame at the top of the window whilst the spiral toe will be fitted to the bottom of the window sash. Both points should be accessible without having to remove the window sash. Undo both points and let the balance fall out (which can be helped by lifting the window sash up)..... 
Pictures also tell a thousand stories...

----------

